# Konformizm a oportunizm



## miguell

Witam.
Zastanawiam się czy oportunizm i konformizm są synonimami. 
W internecie znalazłem tylko informację, że "mają ze sobą wiele wspólnego".
A może jest między nimi jakaś subtelna różnica?


----------



## kknd

z tego, co zrozumiałem po lekturze „tego samego internetu”, to oportunizm można postrzegać jako postawę cechującą się najmniejszym wysiłkiem, wygodną dla użytkownika – nie oznacza to jednak, w przeciwieństwie do konformizmu, że dana osoba zmienia swoje zapatrywania na dane zagadnienie w stosunku do grupy.

konformizm może wiązać się z dużym wysiłkiem, ale w ostateczności polega na swoistym szukaniu akceptacji grupy; oportunizm nie jest związany z oczekiwaniami grupy, ale jednostki, która pragnie ograniczyć swój wysiłek.

ostatecznie: konformista może nie być oportunistą, oportunista może nie być konformistą; w postawie i zachowaniu danej osoby mogą przejawiać się obie te cechy.

wydaje mi się, że „wiele wspólnego” to raczej skutek nie zrozumienia autora hasła – nie powinien nawet takiej rzeczy sugerować i wtedy ludzie nie mieliby nawyku łączenia tych dwóch pojęć (jak dla mnie jest to zwykła sugestia: „uwaga! to może się wam mylić!” :])


----------



## PawelBierut

Ja zawsze rozumiałem *konformizm *jako podporządkowanie się bez sprzeciwu temu co przynosi los, albo wartościom jakie przedstawia grupa, etc.

*Oportunistą* nazywałem kogoś kto w sytuacji, która może przynieść mu pożytek nie waha się skorzystać z nadarzającej się okazji nawet gdy sprzeciwia się to jego zasadom lub też normom przyjętym w grupie.

Dla mnie istotne znaczenie ma tu cel działania i relacje w grupie. *Konformista* ma na celu święty spokój - nie sprzeciwia się losowi bo jest to powiązane z wysiłkiem lub odrzuceniem. *Oportunista* ma swoje cele, które realizuje nie zważając na opinie i często płynąc pod prąd - gdy *konformista *zawsze płynie z prądem. Postawa *oportunisty*, w moim mniemaniu, jest aktywna, a *konformisty *pasywna


----------



## Old Raft

PawelBierut said:


> Ja zawsze rozumiałem *konformizm *jako podporządkowanie się bez sprzeciwu temu co przynosi los, albo wartościom jakie przedstawia grupa, etc.
> 
> *Oportunistą* nazywałem kogoś kto w sytuacji, która może przynieść mu pożytek nie waha się skorzystać z nadarzającej się okazji...
> *Konformista* ma na celu święty spokój... Postawa *oportunisty*, w moim mniemaniu, jest aktywna, a *konformisty *pasywna



Z tym się w zasadzie zgadzam (a kknd zrozumiał to prawie dokładnie na odwrót). Ale oportunista na ogół nie płynie pod prąd, i to właśnie ma wspólnego z konformistą.


----------



## kknd

wg budowy słowotwórczej wyrazów obstawiałbym jak wy; zaznaczam jednak, że odpowiedź pisałem na podstawie „internetu”, gdzie rzeczywiście chyba wszystko jest na opak. 

zaglądając do słownika:
— konformizm – „postawa zgody z obowiązującymi normami, wzorami, zasadami, wartościami albo poglądami; anglikanizm, Kościół anglikański” (jak widać nie ma znaczenia pejoratywnego; zaskakuje mnie znaczenie religijne) od łac. _conformate_, upodabniać, ukształtować;
— oportunizm – „konformizm, ugodowość, rezygnacja z zasad dla doraźnych korzyści; reformizm, uchylanie się od walki (rewolucyjnej, klasowej)” (początkowo mało odróżniające, potem nieco bardziej, choć w tym wypadku cofa niejako do punktu wyjścia) od łac. _oportūnus_, dosł. [wiatr wiejący] w kierunku portu: korzystny, wygodny.

jednakże w innym słowniku:
— konformizm – „1. postawa bezkrytycznego podporządkowania się normom, wartościom i poglądom uznanym za obowiązujące w danej grupie społecznej; zgadzanie się z czymś, przystosowanie się do czegoś. 2. p. anglikanizm.”; konformista – objaśniono podobnie; konformistyczny – opis nie ma wydźwięku pejoratywnego;
— oportunizm – „postawa moralna człowieka kierującego się nie powszechnie przyjętymi zasadami, lecz tym, co w danej sytuacji jest dla niego korzystne.”; oportunista, oportunistyczny – objaśniono podobnie, wskazuje dostosowywanie się do okoliczności.

morały na dziś: a) słownik słownikowi nierówny, a stąd: b) sprawdzaj hasła w wielu miejscach. 

p.s. hurra! mój 300 wpis…!


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> wg budowy słowotwórczej wyrazów obstawiałbym jak wy; zaznaczam jednak, że odpowiedź pisałem na podstawie „internetu”, gdzie rzeczywiście chyba wszystko jest na opak.
> 
> zaglądając do słownika:
> — konformizm – „postawa zgody z obowiązującymi normami, wzorami, zasadami, wartościami albo poglądami; anglikanizm, Kościół anglikański” (jak widać nie ma znaczenia pejoratywnego; zaskakuje mnie znaczenie religijne) od łac. _conformate_, upodabniać, ukształtować;
> — oportunizm – „konformizm, ugodowość, rezygnacja z zasad dla doraźnych korzyści; reformizm, uchylanie się od walki (rewolucyjnej, klasowej)” (początkowo mało odróżniające, potem nieco bardziej, choć w tym wypadku cofa niejako do punktu wyjścia) od łac. _oportūnus_, dosł. [wiatr wiejący] w kierunku portu: korzystny, wygodny.
> 
> jednakże w innym słowniku:
> — konformizm – „1. postawa bezkrytycznego podporządkowania się normom, wartościom i poglądom uznanym za obowiązujące w danej grupie społecznej; zgadzanie się z czymś, przystosowanie się do czegoś. 2. p. anglikanizm.”; konformista – objaśniono podobnie; konformistyczny – opis nie ma wydźwięku pejoratywnego;
> — oportunizm – „postawa moralna człowieka kierującego się nie powszechnie przyjętymi zasadami, lecz tym, co w danej sytuacji jest dla niego korzystne.”; oportunista, oportunistyczny – objaśniono podobnie, wskazuje dostosowywanie się do okoliczności.
> 
> morały na dziś: a) słownik słownikowi nierówny, a stąd: b) sprawdzaj hasła w wielu miejscach.
> 
> p.s. hurra! mój 300 wpis…!


 
Jak widać słowniki same nie mają zbyt precyzyjnej definicji tych słów, a zwłaszcza oportunizmu. Przyczyną może być długotrwałe używanie tych słów jako obelg/inwektyw, tak że różnica między nimi się zatarła. Pierwotnie, jak mi się wydaje, konformista oznaczał człowieka, który dostosowuje się do innych aby osiągnąć akceptację, oportunista zaś tego, który zachowuje się tak aby z każdej sytuacji wyjść z korzyścią (opportunus > dogodny). Konformista nie musi być oportunistą (może być nieudacznikiem), a oportunista nie musi być konformistą (chociaż to pomaga), może osiągać korzyści stojąc poza grupą (na przykład lizus). Dla większości ludzi te słowa to jednak przede wszystkim eleganckie (inteligenckie) wyzwiska.|


----------



## miguell

Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi.


----------



## PawelBierut

Old Raft said:


> Ale oportunista na ogół nie płynie pod prąd, i to właśnie ma wspólnego z konformistą.



W sumie to zależy od okoliczności. Jeśli oportunista widzi okazję w działaniu sprzecznym z tym co obowiązuje, to z niej skorzysta. Konformista nawet gdy widzi zysk w działaniu przeciw obowiązującemu nurtowi (na ogół tego nie dostrzega, lub nie chce widzieć) nie podejmuje akcji. W każdym razie wg. mnie oportunista częściej płynie pod prąd (dla niego nie ważne, czy pod prąd czy z prądem, aby przyniosło korzyść) niż konformista (ten nie chce płynąć pod prąd).

Oportunista to indywidualista, który kieruje się jego własnym dobrem i jeśli to co jest przyjęte w grupie uważa za dobre dla niego, wtedy płynie z prądem. Konformista to "zwierzę stadne" - działa tak jak większość, tak jak ma nakazane...


----------



## Ben Jamin

PawelBierut said:


> W sumie to zależy od okoliczności. Jeśli oportunista widzi okazję w działaniu sprzecznym z tym co obowiązuje, to z niej skorzysta. Konformista nawet gdy widzi zysk w działaniu przeciw obowiązującemu nurtowi (na ogół tego nie dostrzega, lub nie chce widzieć) nie podejmuje akcji. W każdym razie wg. mnie oportunista częściej płynie pod prąd (dla niego nie ważne, czy pod prąd czy z prądem, aby przyniosło korzyść) niż konformista (ten nie chce płynąć pod prąd).
> 
> Oportunista to indywidualista, który kieruje się jego własnym dobrem i jeśli to co jest przyjęte w grupie uważa za dobre dla niego, wtedy płynie z prądem. Konformista to "zwierzę stadne" - działa tak jak większość, tak jak ma nakazane...


Bardzo trafnie ujęte! Ale, zastanawie mnie czy zamiast "który kieruje się jego własnym dobrem" nie powinno być "który kieruje się swoim własnym dobrem".


----------



## PawelBierut

Wg mnie sama konstrukcja jest poprawna, ale być może _swoim własnym_ brzmi bardziej bezosobowo niż _jego własnym_ i przez to może być odpowiednia w tym kontekście.


----------



## Ben Jamin

PawelBierut said:


> Wg mnie sama konstrukcja jest poprawna, ale być może _swoim własnym_ brzmi bardziej bezosobowo niż _jego własnym_ i przez to może być odpowiednia w tym kontekście.


To nie ma nic wspólnego z bezosobowością. W języku polskim mamy zaimki zwrotne _się, swój_, odnoszące się do podmiotu. 

Jego własnym odnosić się będzie do jakiejś innej osoby. 
Np: Jan jedzie swoim (własnym) samochodem. (samochód Jana)
ale: Jan pokłócił się z Piotrem i pobił go jego własnym parasolem. (parasol Piotra).


----------



## PawelBierut

Chyba muszę Ci przyznać rację. Dziękuję za poprawkę.


----------

